# protahovat



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, lze podle vás protahovat čas? Dle slovníku lze protahovat hádku, dovolenou. Např.: ve sportu, když hrají fotbal, a na konci hry začnou hráči hrát pomaleji, tak lze říct, že protahují čas, co se řekne? Děkuji.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Hráči zdržují.
Hráči protahují hru.
Řekl bych, že čas protahovat nejde, protože on samotný je v tom protahování. Když se protahuje hádka, dovolená, hra, tak jde o to, že to trvá delší čas. Takže by protahování času (čas trvá delší čas) asi nedávalo smysl.


----------



## Encolpius

No, v některých jazycích protahovat čas lze.  Ale díky za odpověď.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Po dalším zamýšlení čas protahovat jde: "Akorát zbytečně protahuješ dobu, kterou nad tím strávíš."
Ale v tom příkladu s fotbalisty mi to nesedí: "Teď už jenom protahují čas." Říct se to dá, smysl je pochopitelný, ale nezní mi to dobře. Asi proto, že hra ani nejde protahovat. Hře je určeno 90 minut a protahovat ji může pouze rozhodčí v nastaveném čase. Hráči zbylé minuty jen nakopávají míče, zpomalují hru, dokopávají to apod. Třeba brankář protahuje výkop, hráči protahují každou akci...


----------



## Encolpius

Já jsem měl pocit, že v češtině to zní divně, ale v maďarštině a slovenštině (?) se to říká......


----------



## werrr

Encolpius said:


> Dobrý den, lze podle vás protahovat čas?


Protahovat čas ve smyslu prodlužovat čas je jistě možné. Někdy to dokonce není nutné, protože se čas protahuje sám. A někdy se prostě táhne. Proč by se ostatně čas nemohl protahovat, když se může krátit?

Čas se může také natahovat nebo přetahovat.

Zajímavější otázka je, jestli je možné čas protáhnout třeba komínem nebo přetáhnout pohrabáčem. Sám bych řekl, že jazykové představivosti se meze nekladou.



> Např.: ve sportu, když hrají fotbal, a na konci hry začnou hráči hrát pomaleji, tak lze říct, že protahují čas, co se řekne? Děkuji.


Jde o to, který čas. 
Tím, že protahují čas potřebný k rozehrání, zkracují čas, který soupeři zbývá k protiakci.
Nejčastěji se ale ve fotbale protahuje čas potřebný na ošetření nebo na střídání.


Zájemce o hlubší studium protahování času pak odkazuji na teorii relativity.


----------



## Encolpius

Na Slovensku na dilataci času mají jiný názor....


----------

